# found a few



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Hit the beach yesterday with hope of finding a Pomp or 3, wind was perfect for a RH caster NE 5>7.
Bite was almost immediate after stringing up. Thought I had a Pomp right off, but felt just a little different. 
Turned out to be a small Jack Crevalle about 3lbs or so always fun and they leave me wondering what a large Jack on the fly would be like hmm (one day).
Hooked into something that felt strong (oh boy) about 30 sec and the big summin is gone :001_huh:
Shortly after that my 1st Pomp came in. Not a big guy but it's a legal fish! Couple more Jacks, then a couple more quick Pomps. No tape and one looks iffy so back in it goes.
Bite turns into steady Ladies, having had my fill this year of Ladies I headed home.
I call 3 Pomps a good day for me :yes: mmm!


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

Sounds like a great day. Are you over on the beach off Fort Pickens?


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Sage Man said:


> Sounds like a great day. Are you over on the beach off Fort Pickens?


thanks, it did put a smile on my face! Not Pickens I'm in Walton Co.

PS caught them on my new Sage VXP man I love that Rod!!


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

I love that water over there. We live in Fairhope on Mobile Bay and I find myself drawn more and more to the east. Flyfishing is about sightfishing to me.

I've always been a big fan of Sage rods. I still have several RPLX and fish them often. I guess I've had them for 40 or 40 years now.

Dang...getting ole.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Sage Man said:


> Dang...getting ole.


Yeah me to, just lucky I guess!
I have a bunch of Redington rods, and always thought it was just hype on these high $$ sticks. 
This new rod made a believer out of me. If nothing else there is just an essence of better in the feel of these rods. 
I was looking for a lighter stick when I pulled the trigger. Yesterday with that wind I only had about to 3 wraps left on the reel form chucking the whole line while standing in crotch deep H2O and I'm short along w/old Lol. Sweet Rods for sure .


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Very nice! I'm still trying to get my cast down on my larger fly rod/reel....can't wait to pull something in with it...one day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice! Were you blind casting or sight fishing?


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

wallace1 said:


> Very nice! Were you blind casting or sight fishing?


I wasn't seeing any fish that day actually all came on blind cast. They were on the outside of the 1st bar, the Pompano were taking it from just about as far as I could cast out. 
I fished a floating line w/about 10' leader weighed tan clouser pink hotspot. Very slow short strips seemed to be working.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Sounds like a blast. I have the VXP in 8 and 5 weights, great rods!


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

NICE - great report!!!


----------



## HunterTN (Sep 9, 2013)

Do you mind to give particulars on your setup? We're headed down there Saturday and this is the first time we'll be using fly rods in the surf. We've got 8 weight rods with sinking line and plenty of backing. Basically they're set up for muskie but it's what we have to work with. I'm guessing we need fluoro leaders/tippet but what size? I have some 2x but is that stout enough?


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

TN your set up sounds just fine, I fish an 8wt most of the time, I do fish sink lines sometimes. 

Sink line is preferred over floating if there is much wave action, I just prefer to cast a floating line over the sink.

On my leader I like to fish a bite tippet of 30# flouro it's not for the Pompano, it's for the unknown :shifty: toothy critter on occasion do show up, even Lady fish can be ruff on the ole tippet. 

I tie up leaders starting w/a 40# butt and step down in 4 section to 15# and tie on bite tippet, it's a Bruce Chard formula and it turns over a fly just fine. Sink lines I'm sure you know won't need as long a leader as the floater. Some may differ on this, but 6>8' should be fine on sink leader IMO. I'm usually 12' or so on a floating line w/tippet.

For me surf fishing with the fly rod is more about catching wind conditions right. 

Sometimes you can see them sometimes not. I do lots of blind casting, but nothing is more satisfying to me than site casting to a Pomp and watching an EAT! 

I'm heading to Knoxville this week to help my daughter on her house and pick up a new skinny water Skiff (Santee) from Big Franks in Maryville you know that guy?


PS: One thing I hate to be without in the surf is a stripping basket :yes:
Man I'd sure love to catch a Musky. Hope you have fun with it Florida!


----------



## HunterTN (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I think we can build some leaders, buddy has a few spools of Seaguar we can take down there. I don't have a stripping basket but making one doesn't seem too hard. 

I've not heard of that outfit but there are lots of boat companies between Maryville and Vonore. Sea Ray and Mastercraft are the big ones, but lots of shops do mods and custom builds.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

stripping basket but making one doesn't seem too hard.
.[/QUOTE said:


> I just find I can get a lot more line out not laying it on the water. Blind casting you want to get it out as far as you can, and loose line w/much surf is a real pain, it's easy to loose track of.
> 
> If you can handle line like a Spey caster you might be just fine, they have a technique for holding a lot of line.
> 
> ...


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

wtbfishin' said:


> PS: One thing I hate to be without in the surf is a stripping basket :yes:
> Man I'd sure love to catch a Musky. Hope you have fun with it Florida!


I need to break down and buy or build one. I am a relatively novice caster(ugly for sure) and you are so right about trying to lay line out with any surface disruption. It is all but impossible for me. When I am on my paddleboard, I get significant more distance than in the surf.


----------

